# The latest attack on Grace in the Reformed Churche



## BertMulder (Nov 10, 2006)

The following lecture can be heard on:
http://www.prca.org/current/index.html
Please forward this message to ten or more interested parties. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Southwest Protestant Reformed Church Evangelism Committee sponsored a Fall Lecture by Prof Engelsma on an Important and Timely Subject. Prof Engelsma Spoke on: The latest attack on Grace in the Reformed Churches; Justification by Works - A Covenant Heresy. 
This speech specifically challenged the error of 
"Federal Vision" 
This Lecture was given at Grace Community Church, Hudsonville, MI on Friday, October 27th.
There followed questions and answers after the speech

Audio CDs or tape cassettes are available at a cost of $5.00. Order from:
Evangelism Committee
Southwest Protestant Reformed Church
4875 Ivanrest
Wyoming, MI 49418


----------



## tewilder (Nov 10, 2006)

BertMulder said:


> The following lecture can be heard on:
> http://www.prca.org/current/index.html
> Please forward this message to ten or more interested parties.



This lecture is misleading and self-serving. The Federal Vision is monocovenantal, like the PRC and like Englesma. Federal Vision writers cite Hermann Hoeksema on this and argue that they can't be called heretics as Hoeksema also denied what they deny, to wit: justification by the imputed obedience of Christ in fulfilling all righteousness of the Covenant of Works.


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 10, 2006)

tewilder said:


> This lecture is misleading and self-serving. The Federal Vision is monocovenantal, like the PRC and like Englesma. Federal Vision writers cite Hermann Hoeksema on this and argue that they can't be called heretics as Hoeksema also denied what they deny, to wit: justification by the imputed obedience of Christ in fulfilling all righteousness of the Covenant of Works.



This is cowardly slander of the Protestant Reformed covenant position. Yes, we are monocovenantal.

As for the covenant of works, where does Scripture tell as that through his own works Adam could ever earn eternal life in Heavenly Paradise? All Adam was promised is that he would live and not die, in earthly paradise, serving his Creator.

The federal vision men also claim to walk in the ways of the reformers. Are we going to blame Luther and Calvin also for the federal vision?


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 22, 2006)

Here you can read a defense by Prof. Engelsma of Rev. Hoeksema's position on the covenant of works.

http://www.prca.org/prtj/nov2006.pdf


----------



## tewilder (Nov 25, 2006)

BertMulder said:


> Here you can read a defense by Prof. Engelsma of Rev. Hoeksema's position on the covenant of works.
> 
> http://www.prca.org/prtj/nov2006.pdf



Here is a quotation from Englesma's article:

"Until recently, the vast majority have viewed the covenant with Adam as a pact, or agreement, between God and Adam, which God and Adam hammered out some time after Adam's creation, at the time God gave the 'probationary command' of Genesis 2:15-17." (p. 4)

Now you tell me who -- anybody at all -- ever said that this was an agreement "hammered out" between God and Adam.

Here, Englesma is being faithful to the spirit of Hoeskema. Hoesema's treatment of the topic of in his _Reformed Dogmatics_ is a masterpiece of rhetoric, but it lacks logic.


----------

